# Like to get permanent residence in business category



## Leo12 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi forum members,
I am new in this forum from bangladesh. Can any one advice how do I apply for permanent residence visa to Australia in business category?

Thanks.


----------



## Leo12 (Nov 2, 2012)

Need a guide line.


----------

